# Worms?



## laney (Feb 3, 2013)

It maybe sounds silly but what do worms look like? I've never seen worms from an animal so don't know. It this worms? Or just stringy poo?
Sorry and thanks lol


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Feb 5, 2013)

Those just look like plant fibers to me. 

That's not to say that I can guarantee that your tort doesn't have worms. Unless the infestation is really bad, a tortoise may never shed (poop out) whole worms, but most likely will only have eggs in his stool. One of my rescues had such a bad case of worms I could see their clear/whiteish bodies, wriggling and squirming in the poop. He obviously had to be treated. However, one of my other tortoises had no visible worms in her poop, and she still tested positive for worm eggs and got treated. 



laney said:


> It maybe sounds silly but what do worms look like? I've never seen worms from an animal so don't know. It this worms? Or just stringy poo?
> Sorry and thanks lol


----------



## theelectraco (Feb 5, 2013)

biochemnerd808 said:


> Those just look like plant fibers to me.
> 
> That's not to say that I can guarantee that your tort doesn't have worms. Unless the infestation is really bad, a tortoise may never shed (poop out) whole worms, but most likely will only have eggs in his stool. One of my rescues had such a bad case of worms I could see their clear/whiteish bodies, wriggling and squirming in the poop. He obviously had to be treated. However, one of my other tortoises had no visible worms in her poop, and she still tested positive for worm eggs and got treated.



I agree, looks like plant fiber. I had the same scare last week, thought it was worms, but forgot I started giving my tort grass and it was just grass strands. I'm taking care of a Redfoot at work also, who has worms, and it doesn't look quite like that but I think it has a pretty heavy parasite load. Was that the only poop that looked like that?


----------



## laney (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks 

It wasn't moving or anything and did think it was just a strand but then the self doubt set in and I thought it could be because I'd never seen before. He isn't eating and pooping much at the moment but I have seen the odd strandy bit before but nothing alarming. I've never seen anything egg like in his poop before and I normally have a good look as it floats on by in the soak lol. I understand what you guys are saying about worms etc not always being visible in the poop.
I'm worried about the amount of urates in his pee but I'm not sure what else to do, I'm soaking him every day and he absolutely hates getting water up his nostrils but he has such a tiny face that when he lowers his head to take a sip he gets water right up there and it seems to put him off. When his appetite picks up I can usually trick it into him with some watery food but he is not keen just now 
I think I'm gona get a stool sample done for him to see if he does have anything that's making him poorly as he is back under the weather again


----------

